# Hebal Antibiotics for SIBO, Anyone Try it?



## pukka (Nov 28, 2004)

I have not been diagnosed with SIBO (doctor wont give me the test), but I have long suspected it is SIBO that is wrecking my life. I can across this website with interesting article about SIBO and herbal Antibiotics. Here is the link: http://www.townsendletter.com/FebMarch2013/ibs0213.html

Anyone try this? I am going to try it tomorrow. I figure I have nothing to loose. I have tried everything. Here is the doses (from the article) if anyone wants to try:

We have used the following botanicals: Allium sativum, Hydrastis canadensis, and other berberine-containing herbs, Origanum vulgare, cinnamon, and Azadirachta indica. We have used these as both single agents and in various combinations at dosages that are at the upper end of label suggestions × 30 days. Specific single dosages we have used include allicin extract of garlic: 450 mg b.i.d.-t.i.d., goldenseal/berberine: 5g q.d. in split dosage, emulsified oregano: 100 mg b.i.d., and neem: 300 mg t.i.d. Our breath testing has validated the need for the longer treatment period of 30 days for herbal antibiotics compared with 14 days for antibiotics. We have also observed with this method prolonged die-off reactions, which can last for the duration of treatment course. Studies on herbal antibiotics for SIBO are needed, particularly to identify botanicals effective in reducing methane.


----------



## pukka (Nov 28, 2004)

Anyone???


----------



## seahorse (Feb 4, 2015)

I just bought a box of Paragone, its mostly wormwood based. after a couple of weeks I'll let you know how it went.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

seahorse said:


> I just bought a box of Paragone, its mostly wormwood based. after a couple of weeks I'll let you know how it went.


Hey,

I bought a box of Paragone. I took only the first dose (which is actually half a dose). That is, one pill and a few drops of the liquid. I had watery diarrhea for the following days.


----------



## seahorse (Feb 4, 2015)

jaumeb said:


> Hey,
> 
> I bought a box of Paragone. I took only the first dose (which is actually half a dose). That is, one pill and a few drops of the liquid. I had watery diarrhea for the following days.


did you feel it helped though? aside from the diarrhea.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

seahorse said:


> did you feel it helped though? aside from the diarrhea.


I'd say no. Although I will never be 100% sure. The thing is that I started to take S. Boulardii to get the watery D under control. And that seemed to be a turning point. But I am 99% sure that it was the S. Boulardii and not the Paragone that made a difference.


----------



## Knyttet (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi!

I haven't tried a specific herbal antibiotic protocol to get rid of SIBO. Last spring a functional medicine doctor diagnosed me with dysbiosis, with a klebsiella species overgrowth, and to kill that off I got both a antibiotic treatment but when that didn't relieve my symtoms (together with diet changes) I also tried the natural antibiotic Berberine. I didn't find any relief. This whole year my symtoms have only gotten worse so I suspect that I'm also suffering from SIBO. I'm open to trying herbal antibiotics but I wouldn't want to do it on my own.

Here, Chris Kresser (a functional medicine specialist) discusses SIBO and how to treat it, and he discusses herbal antibiotics as well. He says that you have to be careful using them without supervision by a doctor, because some of them are so strong that you can end up killing all the good bacteria in your gut and making your condition even worse. He warns that especially oregano oil is so strong that it's not advisable to go and experiment it on your own.

http://chriskresser.com/treating-sibo-cold-thermogenisis-and-when-to-take-probiotics

Have you tried any specific diet to treat your possible SIBO? I doubt that any kind of antibiotic on their own is enough.. But I really hope you'll find some relief! I know how unbearable life with these issues can be.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

here is Dr Allison Siebecker's SIBO treatment protocol using herbal antibiotics:

http://www.siboinfo.com/herbal-antibiotics.html

and yes, from what i've read, i agree with Knyttet--a doctor's guidance with this would be definitely best.

and yes, diet is important as well.

http://www.siboinfo.com/diet.html


----------



## smm001 (Mar 1, 2015)

Get a 3 hour quintron lactulose breath test - contact the SIBO center in Portland Oregon.

I did the same thing as you are trying last year. I treated SIBO without confirmation from a breath test and everyone in my inner circle thought and thinks I was crazy. 3 GI Docs think i'm crazy. I even worked with a Doc at the Sibo Center (via Skype) and she was convinced I had SIBO, but I didn't want to do the breath test and feed the little beasties at all. Big mistake.

I did improve by doing a month of Allimed, Neem plus ( 6 times a day ) followed by 2 weeks of Xifaxin 550mg x 3 daily all while eating a combo SCD/Low Fodmap diet. by better, I started having regular movements but still not normal by any stretch. Most of what I've read is that SIBO sufferers feel ALOT better and are normal after taking Xifaxin. My low point was a few weeks after Xifaxin when i started breaking out in rashes after eating or taking certain supplements. I did a 1 week low histamine diet and that's when I started getting better.

I lost a ton of weight eating the Low FODMAP/SCD diet - so if you're like me and already lean, try to supplement with MCT oil to get a few extra calories ( start slow).

Symptoms are returning now (although a little different) and I'm questioning if I have SIBO now.... after a couple of colonics the nurse stated I had alot of undigested food and I'm assuming that means I don't have SIBO. My though process is if I had SIBO then the food would be over digested.

If you're a man with these problems, get checked out for iron overload and have your testosterone tested too.

some other advice... pay attention to your water intake EVERY DAY. Use a measuring cup to find out how much all your drinking glasses hold... I thought I was drinking enough water but I wasn't. I think that has been a big paprt of my problem since the symptoms started in Jan 2014.

I"m taking prescript assist twice daily and also my SCD yogurt from time to time.. neither of these seems to be solving the problem... I'm going to order a 3 hour breath test next week so I can confirm if I have SIBO.


----------



## Moises (May 20, 2000)

I am about to finish up a bottle of Allimed. Other than costing me a fistful of shekels, it did nothing, good or bad.


----------

